# where to settle



## Judesoz (Jul 18, 2014)

My husband and I are thinking of retiring to Cyprus and are going to spend November there (Paphos) to suss it out - any suggestions on areas we should be looking at to eventually buy in - we like lawn bowls and would not be working or have young children to worry about


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We were once in the same position and spent a 2 week holiday touring the island using estate agents to show us round so that we could learn about the areas and types of housing. Quickly it became very obvious how much we preferred the lush, hilly west of the island in contrast to the often barren, flat east. So it became Paphos region for us.

You need to decide whether you want to live amongst others or more remotely and the types of entertainment you prefer. Some people love the English style pubs while others prefer the traditional tavernas. We prefer to be more remote although we are never far from our various groups of friends.

It looks as though you have decided on the Paphos region so I suggest touring round and viewing Paphos town and suburbs like Peyia or Konia, Pissouri, which is further east and popular with many on here, Polis at the top of the island and its surrounding areas such as Argaka and Latchi and villages inbetween like Stroumbi, Polemi, Kathikas etc.

If you need any more detail or would like to meet up please get in touch.

Pete


----------



## Judesoz (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Pete! Will take note of all those places and check them out - we too are going to get real estate people to take us round - it is all quite hard when you have never been to a place.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are keen on bowls there is a sports bar/restaurant at the lower end of Peyia which has bowls lawns and they are always very busy with expats and bowls clubs.
There are quite a few clubs in the Paphos area and I believe they have a league.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Pissouri is just beautiful in my opinion and exactly in between Paphos and Limassol. Kathikas is one of our favourites too. Chloraka, Lempa, Kissonerga are also nice. You really need to have a a good look around though and choose depending on your lifestyle. Good luck!


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

It is also worth thinking about what altitude you would prefer ie. a bit higher up gets you away from the humidity in the summer.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

H&S said:


> It is also worth thinking about what altitude you would prefer ie. a bit higher up gets you away from the humidity in the summer.



I totally agree but don't tell anybody about Tsada. We like it quiet here!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

H&S said:


> It is also worth thinking about what altitude you would prefer ie. a bit higher up gets you away from the humidity in the summer.


But is colder in Winter!!


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> But is colder in Winter!!


Good point


----------

